# Trying To Gain Weight



## POADB (Jun 1, 2003)

Anybody find it difficult to gain weight???I have suffered from IBS for 3 yrs, have done/finnishing the IBS Hypno tapes and I am now changing my diet.I have a diary intolerance or Lactose intolerance. Cant have fizzy drinks or greasy foods.what do i eat to put on weight?


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Two things, modified cake (Duncan Hines makes stuff that is milk free) and eat lots of chicken. Exercise help things build up in the muscles too. How much weight do you want to put on?


----------



## POADB (Jun 1, 2003)

I was an obese child.Puberty, slimmed me out, and then IBS completely emaciated me!I am 20, 5"10 tall and weigh only 8 stone.I want to be atleast 9 and a half.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm sorry, how much is a stone?


----------



## POADB (Jun 1, 2003)

Apologies!I forgot that the majority of members here would most probably not be British.16 oz = 1 lb14 lb = 1 stoneso 8 stone = 8 x 14 = 112 lb's


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

I take it your a IBS-D? If so what foods can you eat? The best things to help pack on weight are lean protein meats and weight training. Adding yogurt three times a day (Plain, low-fat) might help if you can eat it. Another thing to consider is the cakes and cookies idea I mentioned. I'm back to the 150's after being in the 140's in one month with adding those. Let me know so I can throw some ideas your way.


----------



## POADB (Jun 1, 2003)

I forgot to mention that I was 5"10, didn't I?nevermind! whether I'm considered under weight or normal - i'm still un happy!I have IBS C - or atleast thats how it started. My body is effected by stress, depending on the type of stress my body gets, determines whether I have D or C. sound complicated? well thats IBS for you.I've done the hypnothearpy tapes, so the only things really now that affect me are the foods I eat. I know for cetrain that I cant have dairy products. Milk gives me D.Chicken, love it, and so does my body - i have no bad symptoms with chicken, or jackot potatoes.let me know about your ideas.thanx for your help, and you interest.kind regardsPOADB


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Ok, try this: Wake up and eat some jot wheat cereal. The afternoon you can eat a sandwich of chicken or turkey. Then at night eat some grilled chicken breast or a steak if you can handle red meat. Hows your take on eggs?


----------



## POADB (Jun 1, 2003)

I haven't tried myself with eggs yet. I'm afraid of the consequences to be honest. that just incase thought!thanx for your help, but I dont know what jot wheat is - i think i'll stick with my banana and toast, or my banana and wheatabix.thanx again, i appreciate the help.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm a C as well, and developed IBS when I was (I thought) to OLD to get such a thing--54. Lost a bunch of weight quickly (needed to) as I didn't know what to eat but rice/oats/bananas which always seemed to agree as did puree of vegetable soup. Learned I might be fructose sensitive. Had never heard of such a thing up until now. Had to test the theory....so since pure cane sugar and pure maple syrup were the only things not supposed to trigger an attack I tried a spelt flour pancake (have always been hi-bred wheat sensitive)with pure maple syrup on it. Waited and waited and no attack. Next day I was ready to say, "bring on the 5 lb. sack of sugar and a spoon and that will be my meals for the day". Since then I still stick with lots of starchy non-trigger foods----but if I can have sugar or syrup on them I DO IT. Oh, oh the weight started to come back, so have to curb it or not get into my new skinny clothes that I actually enjoy since I attained a perfect weight thru IBS. Talk about doing it the HARD painful way. Soooo, try the sugar route and if you can tolerate it. If so add it to all those cereals you can tolerate. It just may help you add more stones and I figure it this way.............you have to sweeten this lousy, miserable non-curable sour condition with something........if surgar sets ok, sugar it is.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

I meant Hot Cereal. Something like Malt-o meal, or Cream of Wheat. Im not sure what the call that in Britian. You'll know. One thing you can try is one or two egg whites. If you do have bowel problems, it will go away in two hours verses 4-8 with a too much egg. With us, it's all trial and error


----------



## POADB (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanx for your help.I'm about to book an appointment with my Nutritionist to go through an elimination process. Eggs will probably be the first I try.I have a phobia of vomiting, and for some reason, Eggs coming out "either way/end", scares me.But I guess I only have to try it once. If it is a trigger food, then I know not to touch it again. If it's not a trigger food, then it gets added to my diet. Eggs are a good source of protien, which is good for gaining weight, so I believe.lol, I'll probably on a chicken and chickens baby diet. either way I want to develop a high fibre high protien diet, as I beleive this will be the best way for me to stay regular and gain weight.thanx for your help again.


----------

